# Snowboard Armor: Any tips on what works?



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

IMHO, get something to protect your ass, wrists and head. Everything else should be OK.

(impact shorts, wrist guards and helmet.)


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

karmatose said:


> IMHO, get something to protect your ass, wrists and head. Everything else should be OK.
> 
> (impact shorts, wrist guards and helmet.)


That's pretty much covers it unless you're more prone to breaking yourself off on any jibs, trees, etc.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Any opinions on materials? Does it suffice to get ones with foam pads, or plastic. Or perhaps the shear hardening foams like d3o. Are the shear hardening foams as good as the plastics? They have demos of guys getting hit in the head with a shovel wearing only a beenie with that stuff inlay, but I'm wondering how they hold up to real impacts and the durability of the materials. If you fall hard enough, will the shear hardening foams be stronger than plastics? Or are they worth the extra price for "comfort" apart from the "coolness factor"?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> Any opinions on materials? Does it suffice to get ones with foam pads, or plastic.


if ur going to be doing rails then u can get plastic for your shins and for your back.

as for the other things, a helmet and wrist guards are pretty good investments.

I like to wear a turtle shell to this day. when i started riding, i fell once on my back so hard that it knocked the wind out of me for 2 days. So now i wear one, and after 3 seconds, you forget that you even have one on.:thumbsup:


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Check out Skeletools Protective Gear - We provide quality customizable protection for all sports.
> 
> In my opinion, they make the best protective gear for skiing and snowboarding. The stuff is effective and comfortable. Made of ballistic foam so it is not bulky to wear.


I have the skeletools crash shorts, and they work pretty good. I ordered the extra set of pads also. I took out all the pads except for the tailbone and doubled it up. I already have a bruised tailbone, and the pads have been working pretty good on some decent falls.


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Check out Skeletools Protective Gear - We provide quality customizable protection for all sports.
> 
> In my opinion, they make the best protective gear for skiing and snowboarding. The stuff is effective and comfortable. Made of ballistic foam so it is not bulky to wear.


Nice!:thumbsup:Thanks for the link.


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Id recommend skeletool impact shorts as well, theyve saved me a couple times now. I also use level halfpipe gloves with the built in wrist guards, still looking for a nice helmet (everywheres been sold out)


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

xelxguapo said:


> I have the skeletools crash shorts, and they work pretty good. I ordered the extra set of pads also. I took out all the pads except for the tailbone and doubled it up. I already have a bruised tailbone, and the pads have been working pretty good on some decent falls.


Are the pads too soft that you need an extra set? Or are you like falling from massive jumps?

I like the crash shorts, they look like they cover a large area.

I was thinking of doing rails so I'd figure that one of those body armors might be good.
The top doesn't look that great though. It looks like the back misses some spots especially lower. Is that foam really enough to protect your spine?









Is something like this better than that skeletools?
http://www.xsportsprotective.com/fox-titan-jacket.html

I was looking at this because it has that smart foam.
http://www.xsportsprotective.com/poc-spine-vpd-tee-body-armor-2010.html
But it seems you pay a fashion premium for it to be able to withstand blaster fire.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

I've wore combinations of all three types of protection at varying points (head, wrist, hips/butt).

I've got a d3o beanie and I like it a lot but since it sounds like you're going to be in the park more, you're probably better off with an actual helmet. d3o knee/elbow guards would probably work out well for you though in the park. 
I used to have a Bern helmet which was really good as well.

I've had a pair of Level biomex gloves before too. If you want some really low profile protection for your wrists, look into a pair of these. They've been durable and the protection is "built in" to the glove.

I'll defer to the rest for the ass pads. I have a pair of Demon impact shorts and I like them a lot but I have heard lots of recommendations for the skeletools shorts. Stay away from the Red impact shorts though. I had those once and they sucked. Bulky and not helpful at all.


----------



## vi3telit3 (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone got any opinion on the turtle shells/spin protection? I'm thinking the R.E.D. Waistcoat is a nice one and for a good price. Anyone got any thoughts on others?


----------



## xelxguapo (May 21, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> Are the pads too soft that you need an extra set? Or are you like falling from massive jumps?


I wish I could hit massive jumps. It's just because I had a bruised tailbone from eariler in the season. I just doubled it up to lessen the pain from falling. 

One pad should be sufficient. Once my tailbone heals up, maybe next season, then I'll take out one pad.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

sevenstarsfall said:


> Id recommend skeletool impact shorts as well, theyve saved me a couple times now. I also use level halfpipe gloves with the built in wrist guards, still looking for a nice helmet (everywheres been sold out)


Getting a helment was pretty hard for me. I had to like try on 30 or something before I found one that fit good. Maybe my head is a little wierd or something as some of my friends ordered helmets on ebay and they liked it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> Getting a helment was pretty hard for me. I had to like try on 30 or something before I found one that fit good. Maybe my head is a little wierd or something as some of my friends ordered helmets on ebay and they liked it.


You need to find a helmet that is adjustable. Smith helmets are adjustable. You can tell when the size reads something like "55-60cm". That means you can adjust the fit by 5cm.


----------

